#ubuntu-tam 2010-12-23
<efactusa> 127.0.0.1  www.myefact.com myefact.com greatestate.com www.greatestate.com westonmass.net  http://www.myefact.com http://greatestate.com http://westonmass.net   do you know if I am supposed to put the HTTP part in the hosts file for LINUX  server? ????? a !!!!one
#ubuntu-tam 2010-12-26
<thangam_arun> வணக்கம்
<thangam_arun> உபுண்டு தமிழ் குழுமத்தில் யாராவது இருக்கீங்களா?
#ubuntu-tam 2017-12-19
<devilspie_> hi
